
Ask HN: What would you do with 5G? - roymurdock
For the sake of argument (since the 5G standard isn&#x27;t close to fully specified yet), let&#x27;s assume a standard urban 5G connection is:<p>-1Gbit&#x2F;s data rate<p>-1ms latency<p>-same energy efficiency as 4G<p>What would you build or do with such a powerful internet connection (besides stream more content)?
======
Spooky23
Depends on the price!

I’m assuming the main mobile/IoT use case will be persistent video. Real-time
streaming for facial recognition, event detection, survey, etc.

It will replace most of the MPLS and similar tech for field offices. Better
mousetrap.

Personally, I’m more interested in low bandwidth (3G-like), high penetration
technology for IoT.. metering, telemetry, etc. In the long run, I think
hardware will get cheaper and faster at lower power, and streaming everything
to cloud will always be less reliable and higher opex.

------
rasz
>-1Gbit/s data rate

>-1ms latency

So better than current top of the line 1Gbit stationary fiber? 20 people
maxing single base station, and dont forget the xx GB/month data cap. What you
describe is maybe 7-8G.

But just for fun: phones will become thin clients if/when we eventually reach
~100Mbit _unmetered standard data plans_ as a baseline. The idea of phone OS
might vanish, handsets will be treated as fancy skins for your cloud data
instance. Commodity hardware, no more $1K smartphones.

------
finnthehuman
For work I have a bunch of fielded 3g devices. I don’t know of many
“interesting” use cases are both inherently mobile and hamstrung by 4g. Most
have (much) lower data demand than IRL streaming, which is already a thing
that exists with 4g.

Coverage, network cost and hardware cost are the interesting factors. We’ll
see how 5g actually effects those once the shine of the hot new tech wears
off.

The real, actionable, answer is boring: I’d upgrade my hotspot and If the
price is reasonable, I’d replace my household ISP.

------
dmarlow
Get rid of my cable internet for starters, that's what I'd do.

------
sauravt
Move to a remote mountain, that 5G radiation is dangerous to health.

~~~
randomvectors
Is there any conclusive evidence for this?

------
jarjarbinks455
Get ear cancer from the stronger radiation levels.

------
throw51319
5G is almost completely useless for most people. It's actually very useful for
governments to spy and for big corps to market and embed more in our
capitalist societies. So of course they're going to shove it down our throats
as the "next big thing."

------
7373737373
More internet controlled robots!

